# Crazy room decoration.



## Airframes (Oct 22, 2012)

I was talking to a friend yesterday, who is about to start re-decorating part of his house. I suddenly had a 'great idea', but, when I mentioned it to him, he gave me a strange look, and went away mumbling to himself.
All I said was, that he could use the box tops from lots of model kits to decorate at least one wall, thereby providing a unique montage, and saving a small fortune on expensive wall paper.
Is it _that_ bad an idea?
Ah, I forgot - I'm no longer married, so there's a difference .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great idea for a man cave! Aircraft on one wall, cars on another etc., etc.!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that Terry, but i think being single probably makes it better....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2012)

I heard that. I wanted a wall for photos that I have taken at the house. I get the small hallway between the living room and the bathroom. But I think it's a great idea.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 22, 2012)

Post pictures when you get it done!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 22, 2012)

So if you wanted to hang a picture on the wall, would it be a piece of framed wallpaper?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2012)

It sounds very good Terry. Take a few shots.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's GREAT IDEA!!!! But then, I've not ever been married.


----------



## tigerdriver (Oct 22, 2012)

coat or two of future and it will be wipe clean too


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Great idea for a single man or a man cave. You would have to have a saint of a woman for her to let you do that if your married.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very, _very_ few of those around!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly Terry some of those box tops are like works of art. So why not? Maybe framed...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a golf trophy, a medal, framed..............

it hangs in the downstairs toilet......... right in your face when sitting on the throne!
Thanks honey....

Beaudy idea Terry!


----------



## destrozas (Oct 23, 2012)

home once saw a person who had more money than the 12 cars weighed he had in his garage, had an exclusive room for their flight simulation game and had decorated the air like blue sky and clouds, had aircraft also made ​​some figure on vinyl, was so real that felt like you were looking out the airplane window.
so it is possible terry, if you ever get me my place in order to have all the things I would do something like organized, gives good kharma.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2012)

A mate of mine who's a tiler did this (for a customer) this week.

I like it. 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 23, 2012)

I do like That.....
coming from a sign painting and calligraphy background That suits me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 23, 2012)

Knew a couple of guys in collage that did that to their dorm room walls with beer cases


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 24, 2012)

Had a good time doing it to I'll bet...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wallpaper with some Roy Cross art and others of course! 8)


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it is a fine idea.
I, being single and able to do as I please, have photo’s, paintings, posters, etc. of aircraft anywhere where I don’t have shelves of models in my work room.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 24, 2012)

I personally like the idea, but the WAF (wife acceptance factor) likely pegs a low 1 out of 10. Chalk up his response as recognizing a cool idea that wifey would very likely nix.

I will admit that when 16, my mom let me (ignored me???) that I put skin mag pinups all over my ceiling in my downstairs room with models hung underneath them. Maybe she chose to ignore me knowing I was definitely heterosexual! I'll never know. But I do remember my very traditional grandmother opening my door on a visit, looking around quickly without saying a word to me, and slowly closing the door shaking her head saying "ermmm, ermmm, ermmm.." in utter . For the first time my ceiling embarrassed the $hit out of me. For that I apologize Great Audrey. Please forgive me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2012)

I think it is a great idea as well. Also agree the wife would shoot it down...


----------



## woljags (Oct 25, 2012)

had a similar idea in my mans room when i can get in there,i was going to build a large glass cabinet for the built models and put the boxes on the top shelf like they did in the old toy shops along with my collection of boxed cars,hopefully in my lifetime


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

We came to an understanding early on, I always get one room for my models and she gets the rest of the house for her Snoopys. This is only fair as I only have a couple hundred models, and she has upwards of a thousand Snoopys.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2012)

A couple hundred models I can understand - they are all different, scale representations of different subjects. But 1,000 examples of _the same_ fictitious creature?!!!
That's like having 1,000 models of the same Mustang, or Spitfire !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 26, 2012)

If you're allowed a 'man cave', then eveything should be allowed in there (within certain limits of course), if you want to wallpaper your walls with old box tops, you should be legally allowed to so according to the rules of engagement, in this treaty called marriage, engagement, etc...
I'm sure that it would sound and look better than other 'eye candy' to which this art is rather harmless...  

Btw, does the same rules apply in the 'man cave' as with Las Vegas?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

Airframes said:


> A couple hundred models I can understand - they are all different, scale representations of different subjects. But 1,000 examples of _the same_ fictitious creature?!!!
> That's like having 1,000 models of the same Mustang, or Spitfire !!


Well, technically, they are all Snoopys, but they are all different. Some are large, some small, some plush, some ceramic, there are Flying ace Snoopys, Joe cool Snoopys, Springtime, holiday, and wall hangers. Refridgerator magnets and a telephone. Cardboard, plywood, and snowcone makers, cookie jars, dog dishes, key chains. Blankets, sheets, pillowcases. Coffee mugs, light-up plastic pumpkins for Halloween, A giant santa Snoopy for the roof. Shirts, socks and underwear. Not to mention her Tattoo. 
And she never complains about my models.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, Snoopy _is_ a classic!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------

